# Playa Del Carmen Fly Fishing



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Need direction, wife and I are headed to Playa Del Carmen at the end of April. Really only have 1 day to book a trip, I am figuring on doing a little DIY off the beach front a day as well. For those that have been, is a 1 day trip to Ascension Bay worth it? Or should I just go up to the flats north of Cancun?


----------



## Reelscreamer (Dec 28, 2016)

I was lucky enough that my wife let me fish one day on our honeymoon in Ascension Bay and I only had one day to fish and would say its definitely worth it. Fishery is very good there and you can expect bonefish, tarpon and with a good guide a shot at a permit. Well worth it IMO!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Tough choice. I fished Acension Bay several times, but always week long trips. I'd be more inclined to fish Cancun for a day trip, as 1 day at AB just isn't enough to really experience it.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Wife and I went last Feb, pre covid. I had one day to fish and went with Pesca Maya. They picked me up from the resort and brought me back after. From the boat ride to breakfast at the lodge, it was a really neat experience. Landed 5 permit and a bunch of small bonefish and had shots at snook and tarpon.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

TidewateR said:


> Wife and I went last Feb, pre covid. I had one day to fish and went with Pesca Maya. They picked me up from the resort and brought me back after. From the boat ride to breakfast at the lodge, it was a really neat experience. Landed 5 permit and a bunch of small bonefish and had shots at snook and tarpon.


Did you still get a full day of fishing, even with the drive? That was my only concern.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't remember what time they picked me up, but I believe it was around 5am..before the sun was up. It was dark when I got back to the resort. It was a full day of fishing for sure. I was staying in Akumal.


----------



## Capra (Oct 1, 2020)

Did I read that correctly 5 Permit on one day?

Is that typical for the fishery?????? I really want to plan a trip for my first Permit it sounds like it was a target rich environment !!!!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Pesca Maya is excellent. Great guides and quality operation. Worth a long day to fish the bay, IMO.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Headed down to Ascension Bay Lodge on Tuesday, I will report back.


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Acension Bay is the place to catch a Permit on the fly. While I never got a slam down there, I always managed to catch multiples of everything that it takes to get it done, just couldn’t do it on the same day. Tarpon, bone , snook one day. Permit, bone another. Never could put it together though.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

I lived in Playa for three years before relocating to Florida. You can certainly DIY, but you'd need to know where to go and you'll need a rental car.

Contact Rhett Schober. He is a ****** living in Akumal (20 minutes south of Playa) and an excellent fly guide. You can either find him on Facebook or through his website. 
*Rhett Schober Facebook*
*Akumal Fly Fishing*

Or you can take a ferry over to Cozumel and fly fish the north end with Aquarius Fly Fishing.
*Aquarius*

Those would be my two suggestions before booking a trip in Cancun.


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Going to go ahead and go for the gusto, I'll be booking a trip for Ascension. Scissorhands...best of luck, look forward to the report!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Doing a day trip to A bay is by far the best option there. Fishing is much better than Cozumel and it's probably about the same total time


----------



## TX_maverick (Oct 26, 2020)

Just got back from our vacation. Fished with Pesca Maya, had a great time down there for our day trip. Windy AF, but we did what we could. Caught some bones and missed a tarpon. Didn't see any permit, but it was 2'-3' rollers in the bay. Caught a bonefish on a fly I tied, which was cool.


----------

